# Trains told to get rid of torrent of 'Tannoy spam'



## caravanman (Jan 21, 2022)

In the next few months, rail chiefs will be getting rid of unnecessary announcements to make journeys quieter.
Examples of so-called "Tannoy spam" include telling passengers to have their tickets ready and, ironically, to keep the noise down.
Trains told to get rid of torrent of 'Tannoy spam'


----------



## jiml (Jan 21, 2022)

I assume the name comes from the speaker manufacturer? The article is behind a paywall for me, but it makes sense to anyone familiar with British loudspeakers. I guess with your mask requirement going away fewer announcements may be needed.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 21, 2022)

We tend to associate the name "Tannoy" with public address systems over here, although they are a general loudspeaker manufacturer too. Sorry about any difficulties viewing, its just a BBC item:

*If you're a commuter returning to the office after a long period of working from home, you may soon notice a subtle difference on your morning train.*
In the next few months, rail chiefs will be getting rid of unnecessary announcements to make journeys quieter.
Examples of so-called "Tannoy spam" include telling passengers to have their tickets ready and, ironically, to keep the noise down.
But the Department for Transport (DfT) said key safety messages would remain.
That probably means a reprieve for the British Transport Police's "See it. Say it. Sorted" announcement, branded "the most annoying slogan of the century".
The DfT said it would be working closely with the Rail Delivery Group and passenger groups such as Transport Focus, as well as train operators, to identify how the "vast number" of announcements could be cut or reduced.
"The review will take place over the course of this year, with redundant messages identified and starting to be removed in the coming months," it added.
*'Bonfire of banalities'*
The announcement comes as many office workers are preparing to resume regular journeys to their workplace, after the government scrapped its work-from-home guidance for England with immediate effect.
"As passengers come back to the railways, the DfT will continue to ensure journeys are more comfortable to all users, and that passengers continue to receive the important information that they need about their journey," the department said.
"Officials will work with accessibility groups to ensure that access for all is maintained."
Transport Secretary Grant Shapps said train passengers were all too often "plagued by an endless torrent of repeated and unnecessary announcements".
"In line with the passenger improvements we are rolling out with our Plan for Rail, we want to see improvements to the railways for those who use them day-in day-out," he added.
"That's why I'm calling for a bonfire of the banalities to bring down the number of announcements passengers are forced to sit through and make their journey that little bit more peaceful."
The move was welcomed by Transport Focus and the Rail Delivery Group.
But Louise Haigh MP, Labour's shadow transport secretary, accused the government of "falling silent" over the cost of living crisis and increasing ticket prices.
Regulated rail fares in England will rise by 3.8% from March, in the biggest increase for nine years. These regulated prices make up about half of fares and include season tickets on most commuter routes.
"What hard-pressed passengers want to hear more than anything else is a plan to help them," Ms Haigh said.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jan 21, 2022)

Somebody must've asked if they had any trains without spam?


----------



## cirdan (Jan 21, 2022)

caravanman said:


> In the next few months, rail chiefs will be getting rid of unnecessary announcements to make journeys quieter.
> Examples of so-called "Tannoy spam" include telling passengers to have their tickets ready and, ironically, to keep the noise down.
> Trains told to get rid of torrent of 'Tannoy spam'



Hopefully constant reminders about wearing masks too.


----------



## joelkfla (Jan 21, 2022)

caravanman said:


> "That's why I'm calling for a bonfire of the banalities ..."


I love the way the British have of turning a phrase.


----------



## daybeers (Jan 21, 2022)

caravanman said:


> Regulated rail fares in England will rise by 3.8% from March, in the biggest increase for nine years. These regulated prices make up about half of fares and include season tickets on most commuter routes.


This plus the removal of the mask mandate spells disaster in my book.


----------



## HenryK (Jan 22, 2022)

I don't know what this Tannoy fuss is all about, but then I've been totally deaf for 79 years. Now I usually cringe when people tell me I'm lucky I'm deaf, but in this case I will make an exemption.


----------



## Siegmund (Jan 22, 2022)

I associate "Tannoy" with WWII-era sound systems - the "now hear this" type of annoucement to all hands on a ship or all prisoners in a POW camp. I was not aware that the brand name had persisted to the present day, or that the word was still in common use in Britain. I've only seen it in history and historical fiction. (In which context, it describes obnoxious and unhelpful blared announcements very well.)


----------



## GAT (Jan 23, 2022)

Whew! I was worried there for a minute when I read the original post. I thought Amtrak was going to eliminate Spam from their flex dining menu. That would have been a tragedy!


----------

